# Rocking with their new Looks



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I would have liked them with bracelets but since we are building a pool and they will be swimming a lot I didn't want too much hair. Maybe for the winter I'll do this cut again with bracelets


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i think they turned out lovely!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

What fun looks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you. They both look so tired in the pics. They were at the groomer's for 6 hours, then playtime outside, then playtime inside with new toys, then of course after all that I decided I wanted to take pics to post on the poodle forum. My poor babies. Lol


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I love the shirt looks ! They are both absolutely adorable !


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's great to see something new, different, and fun!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fun,and cute too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your babies look uniquely wonderful!! :happy:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Your boy has perfect face for Asian flair styles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the Mohawk! They're both so sweet!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes they are very cute! I love the little Asian-clip faces and the Mohawk is adorable too!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

They look so cool! I especially like the t-shirt! I might have to try that some day  Thanks for sharing the photos and also for linking this thread to the other one, I might have missed it otherwise! X

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cute! You have so much fun with your babies.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh...they both look adorable!!! Hmmm...now you've got me wondering what one of those cuts would look like on a standard?????


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

momtymztu said:


> Oh my gosh...they both look adorable!!! Hmmm...now you've got me wondering what one of those cuts would look like on a standard?????


Do it! Do it!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

How cute!! I love their faces!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, could they be any CUTER? Love these unique clips....and I have always loved a cute mohawk, Jack may have to get one someday!

They get to show off their little bodies, so sweet!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So fun, they look great!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just saw this......they are definitely trendsetters for sure!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm building an in ground pool for them. Now I wished I had Miu Miu groomed to look like she has a biniki and Gucci with swimming shorts! Maybe for next summer. Pool will be ready sometime in July! Can't wait to see if they will enjoy swimming or not. I even brought a forced dryer thinking that they will love the pool and swim everyday so it will be faster to dry them.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my! They are both adorable! Gucci's mohawk just makes me laugh! And Miu Miu has the sweetest face!


----------

